# Manometer



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

What is a decent brand of manometer?

Going to be used for gas pressures.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## OldNelly (Jun 3, 2015)

I've had this one for ten years or so. Still works.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Look on the ridgid forum, rick posted about a good one.


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

What I use, it's a UEi as well.
Oh and it reads vacuum too.

http://www.ueitest.com/products/pressure-testers/em201b


----------



## Tomplumb (Oct 2, 2013)

I ordered a UEI a few days ago. I've heard good things about them too.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

BC73RS said:


> What I use, it's a UEi as well.
> Oh and it reads vacuum too.
> 
> http://www.ueitest.com/products/pressure-testers/em201b


I have this one. Excellent unit.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Fieldpiece stick meter with manometer attachment head


----------



## Finnegans'_way (Apr 1, 2016)

I have the uei single port as well. It reads gas pressure.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Got a great deal on a UEI 201b.

Thanks all for the advice


Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

I have the uei as well. Nice piece. But when it really matters I break out the old school u tube. It doesn't lie. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

works great, made in the USA and no batteries needed...


----------

